# Cits ... >  LCD moduļa inicializācija

## rengens

Iegādāju LCD moduli 16x1 (PRC1601A-SYL), izlasīju manuāli un mēģināju iedzīvināt, taču nekas nesanāca. LCD prot parādīt "testa rindu" pie LCD sprieguma - 0v, taču pabarojot ar abām 8bitu inicializācijas komandām, kursors neparādās (uz plates salodējot pushbuttonus un lēnām secīgi vadot komandas). Uzspiežu 00110000 datu bitus, nospiežu EN - -> - 1 -> 0, tad 00001110, EN 0 -> 1 -> 0.. Ar testeri pamēriju - 0 man ir 0,1V (it kā akceptējams) 1 - 5,2V. Pauzes ievēroju un pat kārtīgi ar uzviju.. Lieki teikt, ka arī datus neņem pretī - tik tālu netieku. Izmēģināju arī citu displeju, tieši tas pats.
Varbūt kādam ir kādas nojautas par iespējamajiem cēloņiem? Pirmo reizi kaut ko tādu mēģinu, risinājums drošvien ir absolūti muļķīgs, bet cīnos jau otro nedēļu..

Lūdzu palīdziet!

----------


## karloslv

Manuprāt inicializācija bija garāka par 2 komandām, precīzi tagad no galvas neatceros. Skaties, piemēram, te: http://www.mil.ufl.edu/4744/docs/lcdman ... ation.html

----------


## rengens

Šim modulim datasheetā bija piemērs - tipa "Hello World". Pēc pirmajām divām komandām vajadzēja parādīties kursoram. Izmēģināju arī jūsu ieteikto un daudzus citus variantus - tāda sajūta ka miris. Nekādas reakcijas.

Formumā atradu, ka par līdzīgu tēmu jau bija vienreiz problēma pacēlusies, taču topiks palicis bez atbildes.. (Marcina, 2007/01)

Tur taču nav nekā sarežģīta, ne? es vienkārši palaižu kaut ko garām... ?

----------


## abergs

No sākuma vajag veikt inicializāciju pēc 16 lpp (vai 17lpp.) un pēc tam tikai displejs darbosies
pēc testa programmas "WELCOME COMPANY"  ::

----------


## marcina

Datasheetā tā instrukcija uzrakstīta gana labi - izpēti līdz sīkumam!
Kad es taisīju: Sākumā arī nedēļu domāju, kur kļūda - bet kļūdas uzreiz palēnām atradās, katru komandas gabalu apstiprinot vienkārši ar pogu! Un ar oscilogrāfu visus LCD izvadus pārbaudot. Un tā jau stundas laikā bija visi "Hello World" utt.
Par RS,RW izvadu stāvokļiem arī nevajag aizmirst.
It kā nekas jauns - bet man palīdzēja....
ASM kods Atmegai8535 var skatīt pielikumā (tur tikai uzmanīgi - pamaini visus tos bitus spoguļattēlā! - manas plates kļūda   ::  ). Būs vēlāk jāpielabo! Citādi tik tiešām neviena koda šai forumā, saistīta da ar jebko, vienkārši nav! Jāveido kodu fonds!  :: 

[attachment=0:3uw4i5h7]test.txt[/attachment:3uw4i5h7]

----------


## Vikings

Domā, variants ar pogām ir tiešām labs? Es tavā vietā to darītu vai nu caur LPT porta termināli vai ar mikrokontroliera palīdzību. Drīzāk jau ar termināli, kuram var slēgt bitus kā gribi un skatīties kas dzīvē notiek. RS un RW bitiem arī jābūt ievērotiem.

----------


## rengens

Baigais paldies jums visiem!
Kļūda atradās - pašam kauns  ::  LCD pocis bija nepareizi noregulēts.
Patiesībā kursoru uzrādīja jau kombinācija 00001111 ( ja pareizi atceros)  - ieslēgt displeju un uzlikt kursoru. 8 bitu režīms laikam ir noklusēts un viss strādā lieliski. Ar pogām tīri smuki nosimulējās un kodēšu augšā PICu.

Patiešām, liels paldies par atsaucību!

----------


## Vikings

Prieks censties.  ::  labi jau ir tas vien, ka parādās cilvēki, kam interesē elektronika.

----------


## rengens

::  Jā, tas priecē, ka te savācies pulciņš ar interesentiem. Mēģināšu integrēties šajā sabiedrībā ...

----------

